# THE BOOK KNIGHTS -- An Arthurian fantasy like no other!



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

Knights wield words as weapons, librarians are wizards, and books can change the future!

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal the book in time to save her family?

"This dynamic, fast-paced story begins on page one with punch and intrigue. Just a few pages with Arti and we are fully invested in her struggle, her spirit, and her fight against the Corporation." 
The Eric Hoffer Book Award

*THE BOOK KNIGHTS was a winner in the Young Adult Fiction category of the 2018 Eric Hoffer Book Award! It was also short-listed for the Grand Prize, as well as being a Montaigne Medal finalist for most thought-provoking book!*
























*THE BOOK KNIGHTS is available on Amazon in both Kindle ebook and paperback formats. It's free to Kindle Unlimited members! You can read the reviews and get your copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073RV1CTF*

What readers are saying about THE BOOK KNIGHTS:

"An amazingly well written and imaginative story!" Amazon Review

"This book had such a creative premise. Truly original books are few and far between nowadays..." Amazon Review

"I am in LOVE with this story." Amazon Review

"It grabbed me from the first page and kept me enthralled to the last." Amazon Review

"Fantastic book. Five large gold stars!!!" Amazon Review


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## J.G. McKenney (Apr 16, 2011)

Knights wield words as weapons, librarians are wizards, and books can change the future!

When her parents are condemned to death by Morgan Fay for the crime of reading, Arti Penderhagen becomes a fugitive. Hunted by Mordred, the sadistic police captain who recites poetry to enhance his physical strength, Arti escapes to the Isle of Avalon, a sanctuary for outlaws. There she meets an old librarian named Merl who tells her about the Grail Tome, an ancient book in Morgan Fay's possession with the power to change the future. Can Arti steal the book in time to save her family?

"This dynamic, fast-paced story begins on page one with punch and intrigue. Just a few pages with Arti and we are fully invested in her struggle, her spirit, and her fight against the Corporation." 
The Eric Hoffer Book Award

*THE BOOK KNIGHTS was a winner in the Young Adult Fiction category of the 2018 Eric Hoffer Book Award! It was also short-listed for the Grand Prize, as well as being a Montaigne Medal finalist for most thought-provoking book!*
























*THE BOOK KNIGHTS is available on Amazon in both Kindle ebook and paperback formats. It's free to Kindle Unlimited members! You can read the reviews and get your copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073RV1CTF*

What readers are saying about THE BOOK KNIGHTS:

"An amazingly well written and imaginative story!" Amazon Review

"This book had such a creative premise. Truly original books are few and far between nowadays..." Amazon Review

"I am in LOVE with this story." Amazon Review

"It grabbed me from the first page and kept me enthralled to the last." Amazon Review

"Fantastic book. Five large gold stars!!!" Amazon Review


----------

